# vote here



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Alright I had enough of the "so you wanna run tools" thread. Thanks for the intrest everyone, and to those who played along. We got two qualifiers for the angle roller. Thats close enough for me. MT BUCKETS you got yourself a gooseneck.

Vote 1 for gotmud
Vote 2 for cratter

First up is this post 







09-04-2011, 07:39 PM #*21* gotmud 
Member

Join Date: Mar 2011
Location: northern Indiana
Posts: 51 
Thanks: 97
Thanked 14 Times in 12 Posts 










Wow that's quite a offer, I certainly don't believe I deserve the corner roller anymore than anybody else on here., but, I will humbly put my name in the hat. I just recently switched from hand taping to taping with a banjo, see my thread "lone tapers" . The roller would be my perfect next tool.
I can guarantee if I am picked it will be put to good use!
I have not been able to buy the bte tools yet as I have had some unexpected vehicle repairs come up, not gonna whine but it's like Moore said, money comes in and goes right back out I have to take care of my family first.
so thanks for your generosity and all the whole DWT Members for helping us hand tapers be more productive and make more $$$:thumbsup: 

Second runner-up...
Cratter 
Member

Join Date: Sep 2010
Location: Grand Forks, ND
Posts: 60 
Thanks: 6
Thanked 9 Times in 8 Posts 










Hi, my name is Cratter and I am addicted to Drywall. I love doing drywall so much I quite my "professional" job as an assistant bank manager with my "fancy college degree" to continue doing drywall, which actually put me through college. 

Funny part is I just bought my own first "auto tool": premier angle box off ebay for $150 about three weeks ago, but of course it sits in my closet cause I have to still save up for the pump and actual angle head.  haha

Been doing drywall for about ten years now, since I was 18 and am still with the same company. I am very experienced running all the auto tools (except bazooka). 

I am slowly but surely building up my auto tools arsenal. I am starting to branch out on my own. I made more money last month in "side jobs" than my "real job" just working nights and weekends. 

It will definately be a long and maybe difficult journey but I look forward to the adventure, and I am truly glad to have found DWT to share and read stories with likeminded folks.


----------



## Goodmanatee (Sep 24, 2010)

Fair play P.A. Rocker :thumbup:
It's a difficult decision. Both give good reasons.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

I agree with Goodmanatee. Shouldn't be left up to us. You're the one with the prize ! Choose your own reason for whatever reason.:thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Pick who you want, the 2nd person can have my old TT roller, yes there is a wheel missing, it will run with 3 till you get a new one (S) So for the cost of a rebuild,(40 to 60 for new wheels I think) it will aid them. I'm sure a lot of us do this but, we forget to check the wheels , they do half to get replaced from time to time. So .... just so the 2 contestants realize, it is normal to replace the wheels on a roller.

My only complaint is I'd rather just mail the head , think that would cost no money, while shipping the handle will ( I got scotish blood in me:thumbup


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Pick who you want, the 2nd person can have my old TT roller, yes there is a wheel missing, it will run with 3 till you get a new one (S) So for the cost of a rebuild,(40 to 60 for new wheels I think) it will aid them. I'm sure a lot of us do this but, we forget to check the wheels , they do half to get replaced from time to time. So .... just so the 2 contestants realize, it is normal to replace the wheels on a roller.
> 
> My only complaint is I'd rather just mail the head , think that would cost no money, while shipping the handle will ( I got scotish blood in me:thumbup


 
The new style wheel kits are great.


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> My only complaint is I'd rather just mail the head , think that would cost no money, while shipping the handle will ( I got scotish blood in me:thumbup


:furious: Hey, thats unfair, moosef***er:furious:


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

hey if you have and extra gooseneck, throw one this way. Mine got stolen off a job a month ago, and we been pumping mud without one, just using 2 people. 1 to pump and one to hold it and check when the plunger is out.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

E.K Taper said:


> :furious: Hey, thats unfair, moosef***er:furious:


What ?????

Giving something away, or the Scottish comment, oh man that wears a dress


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

joepro0000 said:


> hey if you have and extra gooseneck, throw one this way. Mine got stolen off a job a month ago, and we been pumping mud without one, just using 2 people. 1 to pump and one to hold it and check when the plunger is out.


Not sure who your talking to, me or PA rocker

I don't have a goose neck, again, must be that one part Mac Scottish blood in me, never bought one in my life.

But till you get one again, count how many pumps it takes to fill your tube. Plus you do get use to feeling a bit of resistance on your pump when you know your getting the end of your count.

Now if they (the manufacturers) made the cable just a 1/2 inch longer, and a thicker cap on the end of the tube, you would never half to worry about over pumping it


----------



## Cratter (Sep 6, 2010)

Gotta be honest. I would probably vote for GotMud myself. 

Wanna know more about my drywall life. I just got home from a side job. I consider myself hardworking. I will work all day at my drywall job and then til about nine or ten at night on my side jobs.

My exgirlfriend decided she wanted to break up so I was forced to move out of my garage (my shop). Me being cheap (and poor, but whos not)... I share this table with my computer and my banjo.

The other seats at the table are my $100 "texture compressor and hopper" I bought from my boss. (I want to save up for a RTX 1250), halogen lights, and mini scaffold. The guests on the couch are QT Medium and Fine. My cheapass needs to get a storage unit. 

But I love it. It shows I am getting closer to my dream everyday. What more could a guy ask for. I am proud of my first automatic taping tool, and excited about actually using it someday once I get a cheap pump and angle head off ebay. 

I don't know what it is about drywall that makes me come home and jump on a computer to hear what others are saying about it (and sheep.). I guess I just love seeing something come together from start to finish that I did myself. 

I would be curious to listen to how a lot of you started your own company (could be another thread). How long you did drywall before you went on your own. Do you have any employees. How long you been on your own? Important learning experiences for someone just starting off? And how you got your first independent jobs?

(and how much you love Fighting Sioux Hockey?  ha)


----------



## Cratter (Sep 6, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Pick who you want, the 2nd person can have my old TT roller, yes there is a wheel missing, it will run with 3 till you get a new one (S) So for the cost of a rebuild,(40 to 60 for new wheels I think) it will aid them. I'm sure a lot of us do this but, we forget to check the wheels , they do half to get replaced from time to time. So .... just so the 2 contestants realize, it is normal to replace the wheels on a roller.
> 
> My only complaint is I'd rather just mail the head , think that would cost no money, while shipping the handle will ( I got scotish blood in me:thumbup


2buckcanuck, I am sure I speak for a lot of DT members when I say you are a great member around here (and a lot of others too). 

I would be willing to pay for the shipping of the handle via paypal if your interested?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Cratter said:


> 2buckcanuck, I am sure I speak for a lot of DT members when I say you are a great member around here (and a lot of others too).
> 
> I would be willing to pay for the shipping of the handle via paypal if your interested?


Thanks for the nice comments, But I'm sure there's others who have a different view of me:whistling2:

Who ever finishes 2nd in voting, just PM me your address.

I will take it to the post office if I have time tomorrow, and ask what it cost to ship with or without the handle. Any sanding pole with a female end on it, will fit the head so..... I will pay for the shipping, I have received a lot of stuff off this site, I would hate to say the amount, but it's a fair amount:whistling2: so..... I can see just shipping the head being no big hassle, but with the handle, there will be some stupid rule that blah blah blah

So who ever finishes 2nd, Pm me your address, I can send it Friday or Monday.

Now I better go to my garage and find it again:whistling2:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

joepro0000 said:


> hey if you have and extra gooseneck, throw one this way. Mine got stolen off a job a month ago, and we been pumping mud without one, just using 2 people. 1 to pump and one to hold it and check when the plunger is out.


 Alright I'll hook ya up, MT Buckets gets choice. Ones a bit taller than the other. PM me your address.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Cratter said:


> Gotta be honest. I would probably vote for GotMud myself.
> 
> Wanna know more about my drywall life. I just got home from a side job. I consider myself hardworking. I will work all day at my drywall job and then til about nine or ten at night on my side jobs.
> 
> ...


Runner up prizes aint nothing to sneeze at. Want a head for that box?


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Alright I had enough of the "so you wanna run tools" thread. Thanks for the intrest everyone, and to those who played along. We got two qualifiers for the angle roller. Thats close enough for me. MT BUCKETS you got yourself a gooseneck.
> 
> Vote 1 for gotmud
> Vote 2 for cratter
> ...


 I have an angle head if u want it? Not sure on shipping costs but free 2 a good home(Maybe get it a service would b a good idea)


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

well cratter deserves the tools , he has more to deal with than i do , i'm sorry to hear what happened cratter ,hope things get straightened out for ya


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

btw , did i mention what a stand up offer it is to offer some guy u dont know your tools? :thumbup:


----------



## Cratter (Sep 6, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Want a head for that box?


Yes, I have a couple extra dollars now if you/anyone wants to sell me one for a good price. 

I am looking for a three inch angle head.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Cratter said:


> Yes, I have a couple extra dollars now if you/anyone wants to sell me one for a good price.
> 
> I am looking for a three inch angle head.


 I will give u 1 for free lad!!! I have 2 much stuff that never see's the light of day:blink:


----------



## Cratter (Sep 6, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> I will give u 1 for free lad!!! I have 2 much stuff that never see's the light of day:blink:


Awesome. Thanks.

I will send you a private message and promise to pay it forward sometime. :thumbup:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Cratter,,, send me your mailing addy and I'll send you a 2" col nail-spotter.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

*Thanks guys*

Alright Vanman and Capt Sheetrock! You guys are great!! Cratter, I got a roller head if 2 buck didn't hook ya up. Sorry no spare handle. PM if you need it.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Alright Vanman and Capt Sheetrock! You guys are great!! Cratter, I got a roller head if 2 buck didn't hook ya up. Sorry no spare handle. PM if you need it.


Been really seriously thinking about sending it to Moore,,, but since he uses glue and pulls the screws back out,,,,, what the heck does he need with a nail spotter,,,,LOL

Sides,,,,, Cratter kinda reminds me of me,,,,,,,,,, nutt-ier than a mad hatter !!!!!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Alright Vanman and Capt Sheetrock! You guys are great!! Cratter, I got a roller head if 2 buck didn't hook ya up. Sorry no spare handle. PM if you need it.


I did just receive a PM from cratter asking about the roller head, so I guess it's up to him. Mine is missing a wheel, and none of the other wheels would turn, yes some wd-40 will fix that,,,,but , to me, it should be rebuilt. There is a reason why I bought a new roller, b/c I'm too lazy to install new wheels :whistling2:

And for a handle, cratter only needs to buy a cheeap sanding handle like this







bet he would spend 5 bucks on this type, till he can afford something fancy


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Real nice of you guys .:thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Been really seriously thinking about sending it to Moore,,, but since he uses glue and pulls the screws back out,,,,, what the heck does he need with a nail spotter,,,,LOL
> 
> Sides,,,,, Cratter kinda reminds me of me,,,,,,,,,, nutt-ier than a mad hatter !!!!!


I Just pissed myself...LMAO..:lol::lol:


----------



## sos drywall (Dec 9, 2010)

Cratter said:


> But I love it. It shows I am getting closer to my dream everyday. What more could a guy ask for. I am proud of my first automatic taping tool, and excited about actually using it someday once I get a cheap pump and angle head off ebay.


 It is sad that a skilled worker cannot afford to buy essential tools needed for work. I’m not talking about some luxury items (neon lights on your bazooka). I’m afraid to use my credit card to buy something that I’ll use everyday, because I’m simply not sure if I have work for the next few weeks to pay it off. 
Thanks again, 2buck, your flat applicator gonna save me more than 2 bucks!


----------



## Cratter (Sep 6, 2010)

sos drywall said:


> It is sad that a skilled worker cannot afford to buy essential tools needed for work. I’m not talking about some luxury items (neon lights on your bazooka). I’m afraid to use my credit card to buy something that I’ll use everyday, because I’m simply not sure if I have work for the next few weeks to pay it off.


Maybe I gave the wrong impression. I have money. I work 40 hours for a drywall company. I have for the last ten years (same company). But I have student loans to pay (graduated from the U of North Dakota with a BA in Management)/Credit Cards/Rent/Car payment/Insurance blah blah blah. I don't have much, if any, disposable income left at the end of the month. 

So I try and do as many sides jobs as possible. I have a great North Dakota work ethic: from watching my mom work two jobs (sun rise to set) to rise me and my brother. I am doing quite well for myself: I advertise in the newspaper/google adwords etc. I often feel my degree are worth less since I do drywall with it and often wonder why I spent so much time, money, and energy in something I dont' use. But at the end of the day: I feel like if I eventually work for myself, it will all be worth it. 

I, like everyone else, would like to someday be self employed. I feel like I am doing things the right way. I am good at the trade. I dont' buy anything on credit (anymore, college was a different story. I had to pay for everything myself, parents are poor). So when I can save a dollar buying something used (on ebay), I do. 

I know this site has definitely changed my life with the generosity of its members. It is truly amazing. I will never forget: I will pay it forward someday. I promise you that.

PS. Sorry if this post is long and rambling, I am usually more guarded but I ramble when I have had a few at my local tavern.


----------



## Cratter (Sep 6, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Sides,,,,, Cratter kinda reminds me of me,,,,,,,,,, nutt-ier than a mad hatter !!!!!


I will take that as a compliment. 

Sides,,,,,I am proud that my apartment is full of drywall tools everywhere. Who wants to be normal. When someone comes over and sees the majority of my kitchen and living room floor space covered by drywall tools, I just comment I recently cleaned!!


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Cratter said:


> Maybe I gave the wrong impression. I have money. I work 40 hours for a drywall company. I have for the last ten years (same company). But I have student loans to pay (graduated from the U of North Dakota with a BA in Management)/Credit Cards/Rent/Car payment/Insurance blah blah blah. I don't have much, if any, disposable income left at the end of the month.
> 
> So I try and do as many sides jobs as possible. I have a great North Dakota work ethic: from watching my mom work two jobs (sun rise to set) to rise me and my brother. I am doing quite well for myself: I advertise in the newspaper/google adwords etc. I often feel my degree are worth less since I do drywall with it and often wonder why I spent so much time, money, and energy in something I dont' use. But at the end of the day: I feel like if I eventually work for myself, it will all be worth it.
> 
> ...


 3 inch head will b sent this weekend:thumbsup:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

sos drywall said:


> It is sad that a skilled worker cannot afford to buy essential tools needed for work. I’m not talking about some luxury items (neon lights on your bazooka). I’m afraid to use my credit card to buy something that I’ll use everyday, because I’m simply not sure if I have work for the next few weeks to pay it off.
> Thanks again, 2buck, your flat applicator gonna save me more than 2 bucks!


I know what you mean, not everyone has four grand to drop on a set of tools even if the work is there. Most of my set I bought used and/or has been rebuilt once or twice. Never had a new bazooka, maybe someday.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Cratter said:


> PS. Sorry if this post is long and rambling, I am usually more guarded but I ramble when I have had a few at my local tavern.


See, you are like the Captain, you drink beer then come on Drywall talk:jester::thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> See, you are like the Captain, you drink beer then come on Drywall talk:jester::thumbsup:


And whats wrong with that????:whistling2:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> See, you are like the Captain, you drink beer then come on Drywall talk:jester::thumbsup:


 I think he really is a drywaller,,,,he has our codolances !!!!!!


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> See, you are like the Captain, you drink beer then come on Drywall talk:jester::thumbsup:


I thought that was the rules on here!:yes::drink:


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

Cratter, I dont think I have bought a tool brand new , I get some off ebay and the rest I buy off other tapers who have too much. Like PA Rocker, I would love a brand new set, even a new bazooka, but its coming up to that time of year again when everything quietens down on the work front so money is best kept aside. Good luck building your tool set , it will take time but its worth it in the end:thumbsup:


----------



## sos drywall (Dec 9, 2010)

Yep, I think I got the wrong impression, sorry about that. I also talked about meself, so... I worked 50hour weeks for the company, but it's already a 3rd week with no work. Hopefully, there will be another contract (the big guy is working on it). 
I also got BA and I paid my student debt. I'm hardworking, but my children won't remember what kind of car daddy used to drive, but how much time he spent with them. 
I like tool, I spend extra time cleaning them. Can't understand people who throw knives or trowels ets. on the back seat of their car without washing them first (footnote for 2buck--it's allright to have them in the tool box full of water if you have to use them next day  ).

_I often feel my degree are worth less since I do drywall with it and often wonder why I spent so much time, money, and energy in something I dont' use. But at the end of the day: I feel like if I eventually work for myself, it will all be worth it. _

I used to know a pizzeria owner with Civil Engineer degree, he said something like "F.ck it, I'm not working for nobody anymore. I'd rather make pizzas". That attitude I admire.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

:thumbup:


moore said:


> And whats wrong with that????:whistling2:


Best time 2 give away stuff when ur drunk!!!!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Cratter (Sep 6, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Alright Vanman and Capt Sheetrock! You guys are great!! Cratter, I got a roller head if 2 buck didn't hook ya up. Sorry no spare handle. PM if you need it.


PA if you don't mind I will take you up on the offer. I guess I would rather have all the wheels on the roller.


----------



## Cratter (Sep 6, 2010)

sos drywall said:


> Yep, I think I got the wrong impression, sorry about that. I also talked about meself, so... I worked 50hour weeks for the company, but it's already a 3rd week with no work. Hopefully, there will be another contract (the big guy is working on it).
> I also got BA and I paid my student debt. I'm hardworking, but my children won't remember what kind of car daddy used to drive, but how much time he spent with them.
> I like tool, I spend extra time cleaning them. Can't understand people who throw knives or trowels ets. on the back seat of their car without washing them first (footnote for 2buck--it's allright to have them in the tool box full of water if you have to use them next day  ).
> 
> ...


Funny you wrote that and I just saw it.

I just had the greatest "walk of shame in my life." I just turned in my work truck keys. Told the boss I quite (I sorta feel bad not giving two weeks notice, but hey do they give you two weeks your fired notice?)

No plans. Enjoy life for the first time in ten years with no obligations!!! You can't wipe the smile off my face!


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Cratter said:


> Funny you wrote that and I just saw it.
> 
> I just had the greatest "walk of shame in my life." I just turned in my work truck keys. Told the boss I quite (I sorta feel bad not giving two weeks notice, but hey do they give you two weeks your fired notice?)
> 
> No plans. Enjoy life for the first time in ten years with no obligations!!! You can't wipe the smile off my face!


Thats the way lad:thumbup:
I will give u some info on how long the angle head will b ounce i get 2 the post office! If its not that expensive i will send u both of them i have sitting as i cant remember which 1 is best:blink:
I would put it 2 get serviced anyway which ever 1 i send so it will b perfect and ready for work!!


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

Cratter said:


> Funny you wrote that and I just saw it.
> 
> I just had the greatest "walk of shame in my life." I just turned in my work truck keys. Told the boss I quite (I sorta feel bad not giving two weeks notice, but hey do they give you two weeks your fired notice?)
> 
> No plans. Enjoy life for the first time in ten years with no obligations!!! You can't wipe the smile off my face!


Wow thats my dream! I just know I could provide so much better for my Family if i could do that, but my time will come. I have had to turn down a couple bigger side jobs cuz one man and two hands can't keep up with having to work for the man too .
Good luck Cratter! I admire your determination :thumbsup:


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

P A, Thanks for the gooseneck! I promise that I will put it to good use. For the record, you are a stand up guy.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks PA, for getting this kinda thing started round here. Kinda really makes this community abit more like family.

Anyone got an extra box filler???? Moore bought an old pump from me, but its lacking a box filler.

I'm still trying to figure out who to send that 3" premier head to, like I said, its been rebuilt, it does have that broken frame thing going on, but it still does a good job. it worked good enough for me to get me enough money to buy new Col heads. Its not for sale cause of the frames, but it could find a good home with someone that wants to get started and get some practice.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Cratter said:


> Funny you wrote that and I just saw it.
> 
> I just had the greatest "walk of shame in my life." I just turned in my work truck keys. Told the boss I quite (I sorta feel bad not giving two weeks notice, but hey do they give you two weeks your fired notice?)
> 
> No plans. Enjoy life for the first time in ten years with no obligations!!! You can't wipe the smile off my face!


Good for you man:thumbsup: hope it all works out for ya.


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Thanks PA, for getting this kinda thing started round here. Kinda really makes this community abit more like family.
> 
> Anyone got an extra box filler???? Moore bought an old pump from me, but its lacking a box filler.
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out who to send that 3" premier head to, like I said, its been rebuilt, it does have that broken frame thing going on, but it still does a good job. it worked good enough for me to get me enough money to buy new Col heads. Its not for sale cause of the frames, but it could find a good home with someone that wants to get started and get some practice.


Hey capt could that 3" be used as a flusher after rolling the tapes and then again following a applicator? 
Reason I ask is because I don't have a box but could use a flusher after using the roller PA gave me, if not I don't want to take it from someone who has a angle box, if your still looking for a home for it.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

gotmud said:


> Hey capt could that 3" be used as a flusher after rolling the tapes and then again following a applicator?
> Reason I ask is because I don't have a box but could use a flusher after using the roller PA gave me, if not I don't want to take it from someone who has a angle box, if your still looking for a home for it.


Well, never haveing used a flusher or an applicator,,,, beats me!!!! LOL

Really tho, how are you tapeing??? If your using a banjo, then, yes, it leaves eenough mud to "plow" the angles with a head on a pole,after they have been rolled with a corner roller. You can use a corner-roller(not a tool corner roller, but a painters corner roller) to apply the second coat and then plow it again for the finish coat. I suppose you can use an applicator to apply the second coat, but like i said, I have never used one, so perhaps someone here can advice on that tacit.


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Well, never haveing used a flusher or an applicator,,,, beats me!!!! LOL
> 
> Really tho, how are you tapeing??? If your using a banjo, then, yes, it leaves eenough mud to "plow" the angles with a head on a pole,after they have been rolled with a corner roller. You can use a corner-roller(not a tool corner roller, but a painters corner roller) to apply the second coat and then plow it again for the finish coat. I suppose you can use an applicator to apply the second coat, but like i said, I have never used one, so perhaps someone here can advice on that tacit.
> 
> Thanks Capt., yes I tape with a banjo. I have never used a tube and appliicator before either, but after all the reading and studying I have done on here, I believe its the way for me to speed up my internals, just really sick of doin them by hand. So my plan is to purchase a tube and applicator soon.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

gotmud said:


> Capt-sheetrock said:
> 
> 
> > Well, never haveing used a flusher or an applicator,,,, beats me!!!! LOL
> ...


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> gotmud said:
> 
> 
> > I'll probbly get some flak from this,,, but look at the tool prices,,, it ain't that much more to get a corner box and angleheads. If you go with flushers and applicators,,, you will be replaceing them often enough that in a year or two you will have more in them than you would in the real tools. JMHO.
> ...


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> gotmud said:
> 
> 
> > I'll probbly get some flak from this,,, but look at the tool prices,,, it ain't that much more to get a corner box and angleheads. If you go with flushers and applicators,,, you will be replaceing them often enough that in a year or two you will have more in them than you would in the real tools. JMHO.
> ...


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> Capt-sheetrock said:
> 
> 
> > May surprise you, but I agree with you, he's already got the banjo, so he should not head off in a different direction to start laying tape. step by step , tool by tool. When he masters the , banjo, roller, and angle head, and even does the sheep roller thingy (which does work, but messy). Then he can decide what tool he wants to purchase to glaze/flush the angles down the road, heck Captain, he might even get a mud runner:thumbup:
> ...


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

*Cratter*

Where is Cratter:blink:
Not heard from him in a while hope he's not workin 2 hard
Hope ur good lad and got ur angle head ok!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Cratter (Sep 6, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Where is Cratter:blink:
> Not heard from him in a while hope he's not workin 2 hard
> Hope ur good lad and got ur angle head ok!!:thumbsup:


Still here lad. Life is good. 

You know how it is. When it rains it pours. Too many jobs not enough time. 

Next weeks forecast: nothing. :whistling2: 
Meaning more _drywalltalk_ time. 

I have yet to receive the angle head but considering you live in Scotland I will probably take more than a lil over a week. 

Is it just me or do other people get thoughts in there head at work: "I wonder what other _drywalltalk_ members would think about this. Maybe I should post a topic and ask them?" today it was stupid stuff like do you always use your knife the "right way (slight bend in the knife with the drywall)?" or "do you always cut your edges?" Today I saved time by coating my flats: wipe on wipe off!! haha (disclaimer: it was only the first coat of mud. Gets orange peel, and I was running out of time & patience)

Maybe I should have just turned the radio up.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Cratter said:


> Still here lad. Life is good.
> 
> You know how it is. When it rains it pours. Too many jobs not enough time.
> 
> ...


 They told me the head would b about a week so we will have 2 wait and c if it turns up
Good that ur busy lad:thumbsup:


----------



## Cratter (Sep 6, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Cratter,,, send me your mailing addy and I'll send you a 2" col nail-spotter.





Cratter said:


> I share this table with my computer and my banjo.
> 
> The other seats at the table are my $100 "texture compressor and hopper" I bought from my boss. (I want to save up for a RTX 1250), halogen lights, and mini scaffold. The guests on the couch are QT Medium and Fine.


See I wasn't lying. haha

Thanks Capt-sheetrock. I can't wait to try out the nail spotter.

Vanman I think your angle head might have arrived. I got a letter today also saying I missed a package.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Cratter said:


> See I wasn't lying. haha
> 
> Thanks Capt-sheetrock. I can't wait to try out the nail spotter.
> 
> Vanman I think your angle head might have arrived. I got a letter today also saying I missed a package.


That home belongs to real taper!! :yes: You need to stock up on your wine cratter ,,,Only 1 bottle left.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks PA rocker :thumbsup:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Cratter said:


> See I wasn't lying. haha
> 
> Thanks Capt-sheetrock. I can't wait to try out the nail spotter.
> 
> Vanman I think your angle head might have arrived. I got a letter today also saying I missed a package.


 Hope so lad i thought it had went missing


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Cratter said:


> See I wasn't lying. haha
> 
> Thanks Capt-sheetrock. I can't wait to try out the nail spotter.
> 
> Vanman I think your angle head might have arrived. I got a letter today also saying I missed a package.


Looking at that pick, it dawned on me that I didn't send the springs with it. I (and everyone I know) takes em off as soon as we get em. They are not needed and actually cuase you more grief.

HOWEVER,,,, LOL,,,, If you want to get even more frustrated,, I'll send em to ya,,,:yes:,,, I got a bag full of em,,, never used.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Okay guys,,, I still got that 3" anglehead.

I also have a 42" blueline box handle.

Who should get em??????


----------



## Cratter (Sep 6, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Looking at that pick, it dawned on me that I didn't send the springs with it. I (and everyone I know) takes em off as soon as we get em. They are not needed and actually cuase you more grief.
> 
> HOWEVER,,,, LOL,,,, If you want to get even more frustrated,, I'll send em to ya,,,:yes:,,, I got a bag full of em,,, never used.


I don't think I need them. I know when I have used boxes we use to always take the springs off of them too. I have yet to use a nail spotter, so my question is how do you pull it off clean? It seems like there should be a brake like the boxes so you can pull if off clean?

I am excited to try a new tool.

PS. My pictures you will see I have two baker scaffolding. Its funny how it seems like a guy will buy almost all other tools but the autotools, (which save the most time) are usually bought last. I had to buy the two sections to complete a staircase.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Okay guys,,, I still got that 3" anglehead.
> 
> I also have a 42" blueline box handle.
> 
> Who should get em??????


I say Moore:thumbup:

But make him drive down to visit you, and have some beers, Then you can show him the finer points with the tools in person.

then Moore can tell us how good your home brew is, then you might get moore visitors


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Okay guys,,, I still got that 3" anglehead.
> 
> I also have a 42" blueline box handle.
> 
> Who should get em??????


I say Cazna, why? ......because he always gets the free stuff :jester:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

gazman said:


> Funny that you bring up the mudrunner. We have just started applying mud using the runner and a plastic applicator. Then put in the tape and roll. Then glaze with the 3.5" North star. The applicator puts on just the right amount to be able to glaze.:yes:


LOL, I dont need a 3 angle head, or another handle, How about Moore, Does he have them??

What brand applactor gaz, How many ribs to it??

When i started i had a goldblatt 3.5, Which is actually a 3.75 so trying to run that behind the zooka tape was a nightmare, I tryed and tryed, It was just too dry, Thats one reason why i have tryed every other way possable and went mudrunner, That 3.5 angle head is miss leading as all the brands so called 3.5 are different. I do like zooka corners, then mudrun, then finish mudrun though, Nice full even corners, You need to take out a second mortage to get it all though, Zooka, pump, gooseneck, mud diver, angleheads, mudrunner, Crazy isnt it?? But it works.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

I reckon Moore gets the handle and Gotmud gets the anglehead.

Why?,,,, HeeHee,,,,,,

Moore needs to get into boxes fast cause he uses glue and he NEEDS boxes to help him cover that WAVEY sheet !!!!!

Gotmud, cause he ain't got any tools at all,,, and since that anglehead has been sitting on the desk looking at me like "How come i can't go to work" and i keep telling it "shut up, I'm old and wore out too, just deal with it". I figure he can look at it on the desk and then HE can tell it why it can't go to work today. 

What do you guys think?????? a show of hands?????


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

thanks Capt it will be useful running it after the roller PA sent me:thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I reckon Moore gets the handle and Gotmud gets the anglehead.
> 
> Why?,,,, HeeHee,,,,,,
> 
> ...


So will Moore be getting drunk with you then:jester:

It's a good thing your doing, may good karma come back to you, like more painting jobs

I only have so many more years left too, where I might half to retire and become a painter too


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Yup, I'm living proof that there is such a thing as Karma.....Bad sh1t keeps happening too me .


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Yup, I'm living proof that there is such a thing as Karma.....Bad sh1t keeps happening too me .


leave them damn sheep alone, then your luck might change:furious:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

cazna said:


> LOL, I dont need a 3 angle head, or another handle, How about Moore, Does he have them??
> 
> What brand applactor gaz, How many ribs to it??


Hi Caz 
I should have said mud head. The one that I use is an Advance, here is a pic.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I thought that was it gaz, I got one of those, And all the others. I was just checking incase you had one that i didnt, Then i would have to get one too, So now i dont, Might get a beer instead :yes: You can have one as well :thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Might get a beer instead :yes: You can have one as well :thumbsup:[/QUOTE]
Your generosity is only exceeded by your good looks.:whistling2:
make sure you have a decent beer. This stuff is awsome.
http://www.maltshovel.com.au/#/beerGoldenAle/


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Cool, That looks good.

Heres ours, This company started and grew in my small town.

http://www.monteiths.co.nz/


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Isint it nice to have good quality beer. Not like those poor Americans.:whistling2: I must say though Europe has a lot of great beers.:thumbsup:


----------



## Cratter (Sep 6, 2010)

I am well on my way to completing my drywall tool set. Thanks to drywall members Capt-Sheetrock, Vanman, and PA Rocker for there generosity.

The blueline angle box and handle was my first auto tool purchase. I bought off ebay a month or two ago for $140 with the angle head donated by Vanman.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Cratter, ya gotta take the roller tool apart and give it a good cleaning--- after I clean it I spray a light coat of fogging oil[for small engines] on all the parts---CLEAN YOUR TOOL--- your wife or girl will appreciate


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Cratter said:


> I am well on my way to completing my drywall tool set. Thanks to drywall members Capt-Sheetrock, Vanman, and PA Rocker for there generosity.
> 
> The blueline angle box and handle was my first auto tool purchase. I bought off ebay a month or two ago for $140 with the angle head donated by Vanman.


Hope everything goes well for u Cratter I have a garage full of tools if ur after anything else,give me a shout and i will c if i can help:thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I do thank you capt..Your a  fellow :yes:!
If not for DWT I wouldn't know what the damn thing is much less what to attach It to....THANKS to all you guys for your knowledge and IMOs ..
If could swing It I'd buy every damn one of ya a shirt that says .................DRYWALLERS ROCK!


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

moore said:


> I do thank you capt..Your a  fellow :yes:!
> If not for DWT I wouldn't know what the damn thing is much less what to attach It to....THANKS to all you guys for your knowledge and IMOs ..
> If could swing It I'd buy every damn one of ya a shirt that says .................DRYWALLERS ROCK!


Hey Moore, are you excited? You gonna put that puppy to the test?? You gotta push from your core. Thats right your abs will get a workout for a bit. Lean into the walls. You'll get it :thumbsup:. Oh yeah, watch you don't pinch your digits at the box and handle connection area.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Hey Moore, are you excited? You gonna put that puppy to the test?? You gotta push from your core. Thats right your abs will get a workout for a bit. Lean into the walls. You'll get it :thumbsup:. Oh yeah, watch you don't pinch your digits at the box and handle connection area.


Really, he AIN"T kidding,,, LOL,,,,,, However after you PINCH your hand several times,,, you'll figure it out,,,, just kinda like we did!!!

Glad ya like it Moore,,,, happy tapeing !!!!!:yes:


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

Just wanted to say I used the roller that PA sent me today (been doing a lot of patch work and smaller jobs ) and WOW what a sweet little tool that is! It works great! 

I know now that I can't wait to get angle heads to finish my internals with. 
Even without the heads it saved me a lot of time today !

Thanks again PA , and thanks DWT , as Mr Moore said , I would not have knew what a roller was let alone how to use one if not for the guys on this site:thumbsup:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

moore said:


> I do thank you capt..Your a  fellow :yes:!
> If not for DWT I wouldn't know what the damn thing is much less what to attach It to....THANKS to all you guys for your knowledge and IMOs ..
> If could swing It I'd buy every damn one of ya a shirt that says .................DRYWALLERS ROCK!


 Heck moore,, it ain't all that,,, that dern handle was old when I got it,,,,LOL

I did re-drill the shaft cause it was wore out and the brake didn't work too good. If you look at the top of it, you can see where I drilled it. When you get a tool from an old fool, and the tool is older than they are,,,,,,, ROTFLMAO,,,,,,,

However,,, it does work just like a new one,,,,,,, perhaps a new paint job will help it,,,,,,:thumbup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Heck moore,, it ain't all that,,, that dern handle was old when I got it,,,,LOL
> 
> I did re-drill the shaft cause it was wore out and the brake didn't work too good. If you look at the top of it, you can see where I drilled it. When you get a tool from an old fool, and the tool is older than they are,,,,,,, ROTFLMAO,,,,,,,
> 
> However,,, it does work just like a new one,,,,,,, perhaps a new paint job will help it,,,,,,:thumbup:


TT blue ..Yeah I know .I'm a hoot... :thumbsup:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

moore said:


> TT blue ..Yeah I know .I'm a hoot... :thumbsup:


 Man I'm glad ya got that handle,,,,,, It didn't look that good when it was new,,,,, which was a bunch of years before I got it!!!!!!

Ya did real good that time Moore!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Okay,,, here's a new twist,,,,,,,,

Rhardman sent me one of his little mixer's,,,,,,

I kinda ,,,like,,,,, didn't give it a good review!!!!!

So he sent me one of his big mixers!!! Go figure (he's a much better person than I am)

Anyway,,,, my conscience got the better of me and I went back to his little mixer and spent some time with it.

So I said all that to say this,,,,, The little mixer IS a great tool, with a little practice, even an OLD fool can learn to LOVE it.

So then,,, since I have around 20 padles of differant types,,, and Rick's big paddle,,,, 

Whom should I send the little paddle to???????

I'm gonna leave this one up to you guys.:yes:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

gotmud said:


> Just wanted to say I used the roller that PA sent me today (been doing a lot of patch work and smaller jobs ) and WOW what a sweet little tool that is! It works great!
> 
> I know now that I can't wait to get angle heads to finish my internals with.
> Even without the heads it saved me a lot of time today !
> ...


 I have a spare 3 inch finisher:thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

gotmud said:


> Just wanted to say I used the roller that PA sent me today (been doing a lot of patch work and smaller jobs ) and WOW what a sweet little tool that is! It works great!
> 
> I know now that I can't wait to get angle heads to finish my internals with.
> Even without the heads it saved me a lot of time today !
> ...


Mr Moore .... Who's he??


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

VANMAN said:


> I have a spare 3 inch finisher:thumbsup:


hey vanman capt sheetrock is sending me a 3" angle head, if there is someone else that could use it then they should have it. If not I would still be interested? I would hate to see how much shipping to the states would be


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

moore said:


> Mr Moore .... Who's he??


:laughing::laughing::


----------



## Cratter (Sep 6, 2010)

FYI.....I had gotten a "roller" from PA Rocker, but it didn't have a handle. No big deal...I was thinking yeah I will just go to the local hardware store and pick one up. The handle has to have a "female" end unlike a painters pole....Didn't think I had one.

Then it donned on me....my sanding pole would work as its the same build.

Surely enough, it fit perfectly. 

Problem solved.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

VANMAN said:


> I have a spare 3 inch finisher:thumbsup:


Tell a what guys,,,, I'm slow and well,,,,,just slow,okay!!!!!

Tell ya what tho Vanman, IF your willing to send that 3" to Gotmud,,, I'll send him a 2"

What say you???


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Tell a what guys,,,, I'm slow and well,,,,,just slow,okay!!!!!
> 
> Tell ya what tho Vanman, IF your willing to send that 3" to Gotmud,,, I'll send him a 2"
> 
> What say you???


 No probs there if Gotmud gives me his address i will send on:thumbup:
It only cost £6 2 send Cratters 3 inch head!:yes:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Tell a what guys,,,, I'm slow and well,,,,,just slow,okay!!!!!
> 
> Tell ya what tho Vanman, IF your willing to send that 3" to Gotmud,,, I'll send him a 2"
> 
> What say you???


 Sorted Capt!! Should get it sent this weekend as got his address now:thumbsup:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

VANMAN said:


> Sorted Capt!! Should get it sent this weekend as got his address now:thumbsup:


 Dern, now that puts me on the spot,,,,, I got to get my drunk arse up and get that 2" mailed,,,,,,,,, I'm running outta excuses,,,,,, sheezees,,, you guys are just too,,, ya know!!!!!!


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Dern, now that puts me on the spot,,,,, I got to get my drunk arse up and get that 2" mailed,,,,,,,,, I'm running outta excuses,,,,,, sheezees,,, you guys are just too,,, ya know!!!!!!


Better get ur butt up 2 the post office Capt:yes:
Thats the 3 sent off:thumbsup:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

VANMAN said:


> Better get ur butt up 2 the post office Capt:yes:
> Thats the 3 sent off:thumbsup:


 Okay,,,, I have managed to get it onto the dashboard of the truck,,,, so I'm at least 1/2 way there!!!! I'll get it there next week for sure!!!:yes:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Okay,,,, I have managed to get it onto the dashboard of the truck,,,, so I'm at least 1/2 way there!!!! I'll get it there next week for sure!!!:yes:


 Ur doing well!!! 3 will take about 10 days 2 get there so dont hurray 2 much!!


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

VANMAN said:


> Ur doing well!!! 3 will take about 10 days 2 get there so dont hurray 2 much!!


 That should work about right then,,, they should get ther about the same time:thumbup:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

So nobody got any idea about Ricks little mixer????:whistling2:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> So nobody got any idea about Ricks little mixer????:whistling2:


 Gotmud/Cratter?
They will need a mixin tool with their new stuff:thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> So nobody got any idea about Ricks little mixer????:whistling2:


I got a dumb idea, but it may not work, depends on how honest we are.

Some guys may want to try tools, might be on the edge of purchasing a certain tool, but are not willing to put their money forth in these economic times, if only they could test/try them out. Then they could make up their minds if they want to get one

So maybe a lend a clunker program:whistling2: 

Using your mixer as a example Captain, DWT member x borrows the tool for a month. At the end of the month, he passes it on or holds on to it till someone else asks if they can try it. It could be done with a lot of different tools, I could see angle heads being the biggest one guys would want to try. They might want to try a 3" or 2.5 or 3.5 to see how they run, and it would help determine if it's worth their hard earned money to purchase one. Other tools like applicator heads (angle,bead, etc) different sized boxes could easily be shipped around too. Not sure about handles and so forth, they might cost too much in shipping (I don't know). Drywall screw guns could be another big one

Yes it would depend upon the honour system:yes:, and yes maybe my idea is stupid, but I have faith in man kind, So it may take multiple ideas to make it function, and tools that guys may want to lend , and yes, risk losing them, so it should be something you don't care about not getting back, I got a mixer I can through into the MIX too, one angle applicator and a possible bead applicator so........

Few of my ideas to make it work

Dwt member needs a x amount of post to get on the lend a clunker program

Do you make the person shipping the tool responsible for shipping , or the one receiving ???????????

There would half to be a thread started on it, and it should be a sticky thread (silver stilts)

I would guess a month should be long enough to figure out if they like the tool

If no one request for the tool after x amount of time, they send it back to original owner, or offer to purchase it, or maybe it becomes theirs

If it become successful, a volunteer DWT senior member might half to keep track of whos got what, ( not me, my idea) but maybe Moore , the Captain, Cazna, silver, slim, everyone knows who is the regular's. It would just be a simple thing of a list of names and dates, to remind a person their times up, send tool to next person who wants to try it.

So I guess my idea needs feed back, would it work, or am I really drunk right now and being stupid.......

So feed back DWT members, it also could make more people sign on to DWT also, more members to pick on, like kiwi's


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> I got a dumb idea, but it may not work, depends on how honest we are.
> 
> Some guys may want to try tools, might be on the edge of purchasing a certain tool, but are not willing to put their money forth in these economic times, if only they could test/try them out. Then they could make up their minds if they want to get one
> 
> ...


I would do it but sh*t it would cost me a lot 2 send stuff all over the world 
I have a garage full o stuff that never see's the light of day:blink:
I could sell the stuff but f*ck it,if some other lad/lass can get the good o it then its all good:thumbsup:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> > I got a dumb idea, but it may not work, depends on how honest we are.
> > So maybe a lend a clunker program:whistling2: .
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I need 2buckjr for 3 weeks...I promise to send him back....:whistling2:


----------



## FabFour (Oct 25, 2011)

Do it like I did. I have a room just for tools that I bought that didn't make the cut. The cost of education. lol

FabFour


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Dern,,, don't ya just hate it when 2buck comes up with a good idea?????

I agree with moore,,, but i think the "shipping" on 2buckjr would problly be too much!!!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> I need 2buckjr for 3 weeks...I promise to send him back....:whistling2:


If it were not for his beaver, he would go, plus he's down for the count right now, dislocated shoulder, I'm working by myself right now.:blink: but I'm still kicking arse without him, which pisses him off, makes him feel like he's not needed:thumbup:

But he's the type to do something like that, he would hop on a train and head down there just for the adventure. If it was just for a few weeks.

Only bad thing about him, is don't feed him too many beers, after 3 beers he's a instant A hole. So I guess that would be 6 of your beers:whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> 2buckcanuck said:
> 
> 
> > I'd get in on it. User pays all shipping.
> ...


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> So nobody got any idea about Ricks little mixer????:whistling2:


which mixer you talking about? the one that was sent out with the Advance Tool giveaway or the big one?


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

fr8train said:


> which mixer you talking about? the one that was sent out with the Advance Tool giveaway or the big one?


 The one that is listed in advance and walltools cat,,,,,

I ain't giving up the bigun,,:no:


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

Nice idea 2buck I think its a winner with you fellas in Canada and the states. Dont know how it would pan out with us UK guys or the sheepies down under though, maybe we could have our own 'tool library'? Vanman and I could just send each other tools every month and maybe Cazna could send some of his arsenal to Kiwiman?
Its a good idea though :thumbsup:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

E.K Taper said:


> Nice idea 2buck I think its a winner with you fellas in Canada and the states. Dont know how it would pan out with us UK guys or the sheepies down under though, maybe we could have our own 'tool library'? Vanman and I could just send each other tools every month and maybe Cazna could send some of his arsenal to Kiwiman?
> Its a good idea though :thumbsup:


Oh hell yeah!!! Come on Cazna.....I know what you've got :yes:
Tools freighted from the States to NZ cost around NZ$100, small items via post are about NZ$33.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> P.A. ROCKER said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I was thinking that at work today. If you compare shipping rates to having to rent something from a rental store.
> ...


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

This is a great idea 2Buck.
As was stated before I can see it working for the guys in the states and Canada.
Another thing to think about is the tool reps and tool wholesalers. 
I dont know how the eager to please tool reps are over there. But over here most are eager for sales so are willing to let you try before you buy.
I have tried a fair few tools this way. One advantage is the tool that you are using is probably fairly low mileage.

Not taking anything away from 2Bucks idea, it is just another avenue.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

gazman said:


> This is a great idea 2Buck.
> As was stated before I can see it working for the guys in the states and Canada.
> Another thing to think about is the tool reps and tool wholesalers.
> I dont know how the eager to please tool reps are over there. But over here most are eager for sales so are willing to let you try before you buy.
> ...


You might have the makings of a good idea there, gaz, at least for some tools, like the more expensive ones.

One example could be Columbia's new mini taper. Aaron might not care to send more than one out, as he already did. It could have passed around to a few, such as Silver as well, for feedback. Same could be done for an upgraded prototype.

If there is an expensive item that guys are discussing/arguing whether it would be worth it or not - eg. TT's MudRunner, the PC sander - maybe manufacturers would be willing to let one out for testing by those who don't know the tool.

If there are tools that people cast dislike towards, but haven't really tried them yet, and the manufacturer would like to prove them wrong - eg. Tapepro's Mud Box Pro comes to mind - then maybe they'd like to send it around to any who would be willing to give it a fair enough assessment.

I see Tapepro is advertising a new angle head, that sounds like it's supposed to be less expensive. Maybe they'll like to send one of those around: http://www.tapepro.com/?p=tools&t=cfp


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

I was thinking about this today also, some things can be bought for about the price of shipping,,some things are REAL exspensive, and of course some are in between. 

Its a great idea,,, but how can we figure it out???


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Every time I borrow a tool... It breaks . Heads up... don't loan me anything!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> Every time I borrow a tool... It breaks . Heads up... don't loan me anything!


You and 2buckjr would make a great team then:thumbup:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> You and 2buckjr would make a great team then:thumbup:


 I was working with my stepson today,,, I got to thinking about you and jr,,,, I thought,,,"Maybe i should start calling him ,,,

2buckjr2 " 

But being sensitive to others,,, as I am,,,, I figured maybe 

"Twooney2" would be more appropiate,,, ????????


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I was working with my stepson today,,, I got to thinking about you and jr,,,, I thought,,,"Maybe i should start calling him ,,,
> 
> 2buckjr2 "
> 
> ...


Well today at work, it was juniors 1st day back after taking a 2 week sabbatical . Were doing a 14,000 sq house. But about 5,000 of that sq was a basement that the rockers just finished today. Right now they only have a ladder set up to get into the basement. So what was 2bjr doing......

He was filling up the bazooka, walking 30 feet to the stairwell, going down the ladder, running his tapes, then coming back up to re-fill.

When I saw what he was doing ,I was like "WTF are you doing ???" carry the f'n bucket down stairs with you:furious:"

But he was like "but it's too heavy !!"

To where I responded "are you filling the bazooka half way up too ????? ,,,, and I got one of these looks

Bloody young bucks, Is your guy that smart too?????


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

There's your sign..


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> Well today at work, it was juniors 1st day back after taking a 2 week sabbatical . Were doing a 14,000 sq house. But about 5,000 of that sq was a basement that the rockers just finished today. Right now they only have a ladder set up to get into the basement. So what was 2bjr doing......
> 
> He was filling up the bazooka, walking 30 feet to the stairwell, going down the ladder, running his tapes, then coming back up to re-fill.
> 
> ...


Oh YEAH,, everybit as smart,,,, Today, we were going upstaris to bed the flats and butts, so he carried the mud,pump,extra bucket of mud,box and handle upstairs, got on his stilts, ready to "go get-em",,, and so I carried his pan and knife upstairs and handed it to em!!!!!

I'm telling ya,,, if he wern't so interested in drywall, I'd send off to rocket surgery school !!!


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

*Thanks Capt Sheetrock & Vanman*

I receieved both the 2" head from Capt and the 3" head from Vanman today! Both are awesome and I have a 2600sq ft basement I will be using them on.
Thanks to both of you!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

gotmud said:


> I receieved both the 2" head from Capt and the 3" head from Vanman today! Both are awesome and I have a 2600sq ft basement I will be using them on.
> Thanks to both of you!
> :thumbsup:


Good luck Brother,,, and when you get home that night and want to sit on the couch and cry like a baby,,,,,, just remember,,, it DOES get better,,,,,,LOL:yes:


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

JustMe said:


> You might have the makings of a good idea there, gaz, at least for some tools, like the more expensive ones.
> 
> One example could be Columbia's new mini taper. Aaron might not care to send more than one out, as he already did. It could have passed around to a few, such as Silver as well, for feedback. Same could be done for an upgraded prototype.
> 
> ...


I think this idea has a lot of merit.
I'd like to get the new finisher out and about so who wants to be first?
It's not the Rolls Royce of finishers, but it does the job and is cheaper than most.

Tom.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

tomg said:


> I think this idea has a lot of merit.
> I'd like to get the new finisher out and about so who wants to be first?
> It's not the Rolls Royce of finishers, but it does the job and is cheaper than most.
> 
> Tom.


I would say justme 1st, since it's idea. also, justme has other tapers around him that could test it too. Don't know if he would like me saying it, but he's on larger jobs where there's more than one taper, so you would get more than one opinion.

2nd choice would would be silver stilts, gets me brownie points with our mod, but he's also a DWC (the big boss) so he would have more than a few crews to give it to, to try.

Then they can send it forward to anyone else who may want to try it.

I think it's helpful for you guys too, like with the tools you sent to me

The bead roller I really liked:yes: The angle applicator I could not test for you (bazooka runner)...... and the bead applicator is:whistling2:........ being sent to someone else to assess , to be fair about things.

There's my 2bucks worth:thumbsup:


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

*Tool trial*

If you want to start the ball rolling Justme, PM me your delivery address.
:thumbsup:

Cheers,
Tom.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

tomg said:


> I think this idea has a lot of merit.
> I'd like to get the new finisher out and about so who wants to be first?
> It's not the Rolls Royce of finishers, but it does the job and is cheaper than most.
> 
> Tom.


 Come on then lads Tomg wants this started again 2 get some feedback for his finisher!!:yes: My vote for the finisher goes 2 Moore!


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Come on then lads Tomg wants this started again 2 get some feedback for his finisher!!:yes: My vote for the finisher goes 2 Moore!


 
True, Moore needs some angle heads but he has never used one so how can he say if its good, bad, or otherwise???? It needs to go to someone with angleheads and experance. Sorry Moore.

My votes for kiwiman, He has been using and messing about adjusting his angleheads for a while so he will know if they work ok or not.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

cazna said:


> True, Moore needs some angle heads but he has never used one so how can he say if its good, bad, or otherwise???? It needs to go to someone with angleheads and experance. Sorry Moore.
> 
> My votes for kiwiman, He has been using and messing about adjusting his angleheads for a while so he will know if they work ok or not.


 Yea ur prob right there but could b some good vids we can watch:thumbup:
And study 2 c how good the finish is:blink:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

No kiddin,,,, I know tool companies ain't suppose to use the site to promote,,,,but hey,,,they CAN pm some guys!!!!!!!!!!!

Tomg,,, send it out man,,, what have ya got to loose????


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Tom is probably away at the moment. Every one over here shuts down for a few weeks this time of year. Most go back on the 9th of jan.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

cazna said:


> True, Moore needs some angle heads but he has never used one so how can he say if its good, bad, or otherwise???? It needs to go to someone with angleheads and experance. Sorry Moore.
> 
> My votes for kiwiman, He has been using and messing about adjusting his angleheads for a while so he will know if they work ok or not.


 Your right Cazna. I'm getting angle heads real soon !! Works good for me now,and it keeps coming..like ya said someone needs to use the heads that knows em..I'm still self teaching me! on the boxes...I do appreciate you guys thinking of me


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

moore said:


> Your right Cazna. I'm getting angle heads real soon !! Works good for me now,and it keeps coming..like ya said someone needs to use the heads that knows em..I'm still self teaching me! on the boxes...I do appreciate you guys thinking of me


Good luck man, Angle heads are a right  To get the hang of, But you in the right place for help though :yes:


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

*CF*

You're on the money Gazman, we are still closed for a bit yet.
If you want to try the finisher first Kiwiman - PM me your address and I'll get the ball rolling as soon as we're back.

Cheers,
Tom.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

tomg said:


> You're on the money Gazman, we are still closed for a bit yet.
> If you want to try the finisher first Kiwiman - PM me your address and I'll get the ball rolling as soon as we're back.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom.


Thanks Tom! :thumbup: I'll give it a whirl and let you know what I think then I'll send it on to the next guy.
Enjoy the rest of your holiday and go catch some of those freakishly large fish you have over there.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Kiwiman said:


> Thanks Tom! :thumbup: I'll give it a whirl and let you know what I think then I'll send it on to the next guy.
> Enjoy the rest of your holiday and go catch some of those freakishly large fish you have over there.


An Aussie fish


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

tomg said:


> You're on the money Gazman, we are still closed for a bit yet.
> If you want to try the finisher first Kiwiman - PM me your address and I'll get the ball rolling as soon as we're back.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom.


Are you sure you want to send that tool to a sheep lovin Kiwi tomg:blink:

Look at what Kiwiman used a perfectly good taping knife for


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> Are you sure you want to send that tool to a sheep lovin Kiwi tomg:blink:
> 
> Look at what Kiwiman used a perfectly good taping knife for


----------

